# Omnisphere Colossus II from The Unfinished - now on sale!



## TheUnfinished (Nov 3, 2016)

*
Omnisphere Colossus II *is now on sale!
*
Omnisphere Colossus II* is a collection of 400 patches and 70 multis for *Omnisphere 2*.

This library is the follow-up to my 2016 best-seller, *Omnisphere Colossus*, and is aimed at providing great sounds for cinematic action and underscore. Like it’s predecessor it is inspired in particular by the music of *Harry Gregson-Williams* and *James Newton Howard*, resulting in a soundset that is packed with kinetic energy, dark atmosphere and driving pulse.

*Colossus II* expands on the original, providing both more of the same and also zeroing in on a few sonic areas that needed focus. In particular there are more percussive loops, cinematic hits, sombre textures, as well as more light/organic sequences.

At its heart, *Colossus II* is bristling with punchy, vibrant drama and sophisticated, subtle tension. As ever there are a raft of suspenseful and dramatic grooves and arps; esoteric and epic pads and soundscapes; booming and striking basses and drums; plus widescreen guitars, emotive pianos, hybrid bells, and all sorts of pulsating and moody noises.

“OK. I’ve got up to F from the presets and I pretty much love everything. It’s all totally inspiring and all totally useful.”
– *David Buckley* (_Jason Bourne_, _The Town_, _Batman: Arkham Knight_)

This soundset is inspired by soundtracks such as _*Deja Vu*_, _*The Martian*_, _*Phone Booth*_, _*The Equalizer*_, _*Man on Fire*_, _*Bourne Legacy*_, *S*_*alt*_, _*Michael Clayton*_, and _*Nightcrawler*_, whilst also keeping an eye on a few other favourite modern scores, to make sure *Colossus II* provides you with sounds that are classic, contemporary and forward thinking

Each patch has been carefully crafted and features hands-on, dynamic control via the modwheel. Plus, there are *70 multis* to provide you with quick and easy ideas for sketching – ideal for when deadlines are fast approaching.

*Colossus II* is all you need to create compelling and cutting edge scores for film, TV and games. *Just add orchestra*.

*Omnisphere Colossus II* is available for *£59.99 + VAT*.

----------------------------------------------------------------
*
Omnisphere Colossus II* walkthrough video.



Demo tracks.


----------



## milamu (Nov 3, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 3, 2016)

I bought one of his Zebra libraries and love his work. I'm all over this badboy when it comes out on the 11th. 

I'm a little strapped for funds these days to buy brand new libraries but thanks to the wonderful efforts of guys like The Unfinished, I don't feel to bad off- they continually bring new life into VIs like Omni and Zebra.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 3, 2016)

Can't wait! Loved the last one.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 3, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoyed the first Colossus so more of that is always welcome. 
I'll most definitely pick it up in the near future


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh man I am itching to get a hold of this. Bring on the 11th..I mean my Birthday..I mean whenever I get the money


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2016)

Here's the full version of the track I wrote for the teaser trailer. Thanks for all the positive comments so far. Really looking forward to sharing this soundset with you next week!


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 5, 2016)

I know this might be a silly question, but is this demo track done using the Colossus II soundset only? (I'm only new to O2, in fact I bought it this week but it won't arrive until Monday)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I know this might be a silly question, but is this demo track done using the Colossus II soundset only? (I'm only new to O2, in fact I bought it this week but it won't arrive until Monday)


Not silly at all.

Yes, this track is written purely with Colossus II. Just a little mastering EQ and compression added to the whole mix.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 5, 2016)

Great! Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 5, 2016)

Sure it'll all sound awesome. Will there be the Everything Omnisphere with this included as of the 11th?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Sure it'll all sound awesome. Will there be the Everything Omnisphere with this included as of the 11th?


Colossus II will become added to the Omnisphere Bundle product for anyone wanting to buy that, yes.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 5, 2016)

What are we looking at size wise? I know you split up Colossus 1 because it was so large. Will this be around the same?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2016)

Mystic said:


> What are we looking at size wise? I know you split up Colossus 1 because it was so large. Will this be around the same?


Colossus II is a bit smaller than Colossus, 400 patches.

I won't be splitting it into separate volumes this time, as comparatively very few bought it that way.


----------



## gjelul (Nov 5, 2016)

Pre-sale / pre-order special?


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 5, 2016)

Black Fridays sale?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2016)

gjelul said:


> Pre-sale / pre-order special?


There will be a discount for Newsletter subscribers.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Black Fridays sale?


Not this year. I will be having a Christmas sale, but Colossus II will not be included in that sale as it won't have long been released.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Nov 5, 2016)

I must find a way to sell my liver or something.. too much cool stuff i MUST have! Too little money! Sounds awesome @TheUnfinished cant wait to try it!


----------



## milamu (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Matt, looking forward to this new library!
Do you use new samples? When do you think you can make a walkthrough?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2016)

IoannisGutevas said:


> I must find a way to sell my liver or something.. too much cool stuff i MUST have! Too little money! Sounds awesome @TheUnfinished cant wait to try it!


I'd like to think you'll get a bit more for your liver than the soundset will cost!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 5, 2016)

milamu said:


> Hi Matt, looking forward to this new library!
> Do you use new samples? When do you think you can make a walkthrough?
> 
> Thanks, Mike


No new samples, still having fun with the native soundsources.

Started a walkthrough the other day, only for my video recording software to crash when saving it! An hour and a half's work down the drain... Hope to have a new one done for Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 5, 2016)

I applaud developers using the tools themselves, not trying to make them something there not, and importing in something that makes them poorer than the original.



TheUnfinished said:


> No new samples, still having fun with the native soundsources.
> 
> Started a walkthrough the other day, only for my video recording software to crash when saving it! An hour and a half's work down the drain... Hope to have a new one done for Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 5, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> Hope to have a new one done for Monday/Tuesday.


I've watched several of your video walk-through's today and plan on buying some packs. Lots of inspiring sounds in there!

For future video's may I suggest that you avoid lapses of time when it's just talk. Play more patches, and if you have to speak, speak over the patches loading. Or even better, in post production, edit out the lapses between the patches playing. Ideally, I like to hear as many patches as possible.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 5, 2016)

Incredible sounds mate!

-DJ


----------



## Vastman (Nov 5, 2016)

Matt... is the "everything omnisphere" discounted for those of us who bought your original colossus? I like "everything" u do!

Synthpunk: Skippy has done some amazing things, importing new samples...taking the instrument in entirely new directions... not sayin' there isn't plenty to grab hold of in the massive content already within' O2; I happen to love Colossus 1 but I love both approaches.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Vast, I have known John since his days as house programmer @ Korg. Always admired his work,



Vastman said:


> Synthpunk: Skippy has done some amazing things, importing new samples...taking the instrument in entirely new directions... not sayin' there isn't plenty to grab hold of in the massive content already within' O2; I happen to love Colossus 1 but I love both approaches.


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 6, 2016)

Only 400 new patches. Alas...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 6, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> I've watched several of your video walk-through's today and plan on buying some packs. Lots of inspiring sounds in there!
> 
> For future video's may I suggest that you avoid lapses of time when it's just talk. Play more patches, and if you have to speak, speak over the patches loading. Or even better, in post production, edit out the lapses between the patches playing. Ideally, I like to hear as many patches as possible.


I understand that this is what some people want to hear, but it would bore me to death to make such a video. I like to talk about what I've done, why I've done it etc. I even like making silly asides. 

I could make videos just like everybody else, but I'd quickly get bored and don't think my job should be boring.

But thanks for the feedback nonetheless.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 6, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Matt... is the "everything omnisphere" discounted for those of us who bought your original colossus? I like "everything" u do!


You can upgrade to the full bundle of any synth you already have by emailing me any time. But there's no "special" discount for Colossus owners.

But there will be a discount on Colossus II for people on my Newsletter list.


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 6, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> I understand that this is what some people want to hear, but it would bore me to death to make such a video. I like to talk about what I've done, why I've done it etc. I even like making silly asides.
> 
> I could make videos just like everybody else, but I'd quickly get bored and don't think my job should be boring.
> 
> But thanks for the feedback nonetheless.



Personally I dont mind the talk at all Matt. Makes it all feel a bit more relational.


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 6, 2016)

Matt, I always look forward to your walkthoughs and love your quirky sense of humor. Please keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 6, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> You can upgrade to the full bundle of any synth you already have by emailing me any time. But there's no "special" discount for Colossus owners.
> 
> But there will be a discount on Colossus II for people on my Newsletter list.



You mean that newsletter that said, "Next month... the sequel to last year's best-selling soundset. What could it be?!" ??? 

eta? look forward to u redoing your vid... show some multies!!!!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 7, 2016)

Vastman said:


> You mean that newsletter that said, "Next month... the sequel to last year's best-selling soundset. What could it be?!" ???
> 
> eta? look forward to u redoing your vid... show some multies!!!!


What are you? My mum?! 

It took a bit longer because I couldn't stop myself from making new patches. I'd only planned to do 300. Ah well... I get excited.

Anyway, walkthrough video should be up later (currently a very plodding upload to YouTube is underway) and the soundset itself is on sale this Friday (11th).


----------



## Vastman (Nov 7, 2016)

mum's the word...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 7, 2016)

Right then, should you have an hour and a half to spare and some kind of minor brain problem, here's the walkthrough video!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2016)

Would rather watch this than election coverage


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 7, 2016)

Watching it now! Already loving a lot of it.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 8, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> an hour and a half to spare and some kind of minor brain probl



Talking to me? 

Private question Matt.... 

What monitor system do you use when you design? I am wondering about bass management, and whether you work with a sub and crossover frequencies. Do you use a limiter on your master out while designing for safety?

Best
G


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 8, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Private question Matt....
> 
> What monitor system do you use when you design? I am wondering about bass management, and whether you work with a sub and crossover frequencies. Do you use a limiter on your master out while designing for safety?
> 
> ...


It's not very private is it? 

I have Tannoy Reveals to monitor on, plus use my Beyerdynamic DT770s. I don't have a subwoofer in the studio, I usually just have a spectrum analyzer sat on the channel - checking for any unnecessarily low or high frequencies. For the rest, I blindly trust my ears. Foolhardy.

Have never thought of using a limiter. Only time I've made any sounds that made a noise I thought might crack my skull in two was when I was experimenting with Absynth's mutate function!


----------



## gjelul (Nov 8, 2016)

It sounds great and will get it -- as I have all of the Unfinished sound packs.

My only suggestion:
The arps / rhythm / loop stuff are always 1 or 2 bar patterns. 

Why not conceive these patterns as 8 bar for example, or even longer? When scoring, and this is from my own personal experience, I find these sounds very helpful. However, I do spend a lot of time 'bouncing as audio' and then chop left and right to make them interesting within the work context. And that has to do with trying to get away with 'too much - in too little time (1 or 2 bars). The 8 / 16 bar logic would work great especially with the slower bpm's. This way not everything is presented in 1 or 2 bars, it is sparse(er) and there is room to actually add other things on top.

They do sound great on its own and are helpful, but the lack of 'room' is what I find problematic with almost all of these packs, regardless of the developer. A solution may be to have 'stems' of the elements that comprise the loop on key switches or something, or if not possible to do this for Omni, then simply give them as Pattern 1Full, 1a, 1b, 1c, etc. It will be a bigger number of patches at the end, but it would be immensely helpful working with them if they're presented this way imo.

Thanks.

P.S. Did write this comment because during the walkthrough video the developer asks for suggestions


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2016)

no-brainer purchase. Stellar soundset. Will see 'high use' on these more subtle textures / colors. The give plenty of room for other things.


----------



## gjelul (Nov 8, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> no-brainer purchase. Stellar soundset. Will see 'high use' on these more subtle textures / colors. The give plenty of room for other things.



How do you know, you've used it? Was under the impression it's coming out on Nov 11.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2016)

gjelul said:


> How do you know, you've used it? Was under the impression it's coming out on Nov 11.


 Nope - excellent - if FREAKING LONG walkthrough (was 'sold' on the first half dozen patches though) - if you asked me what happens after 20 mins - couldn't tell ya. extrapolating that that balance of patches is similar in usefulness.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 8, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> I have Tannoy Reveals to monitor on, plus use my Beyerdynamic DT770s



No, not really private.  Thanks for sharing Matt.

Analyzer on the channel is a good thing.

We share the 770s, I still find them top of the range.

If you ever consider an upgrade towards 2.1 or more, and have a good dealer allow you to test a series of systems in your studio, I would include this company here as well:

http://abluesky.com


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 9, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Nope - excellent - if FREAKING LONG walkthrough (was 'sold' on the first half dozen patches though) - if you asked me what happens after 20 mins - couldn't tell ya. extrapolating that that balance of patches is similar in usefulness.


That is one slight drawback with 400 patches! My very long video probably covered about a third of the content! :/


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2016)

No worries - the ones I heard sold me. Looking forward to this on Friday.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 11, 2016)

*Omnisphere Colossus II* is now on sale!

Go grab your copy.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 14, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> Right then, should you have an hour and a half to spare and some kind of minor brain problem, here's the walkthrough video!




Awesome stuff! At 8:26 it sounds like part of the Flash Gordon soundtrack. Now I'm going to have to watch that later today.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 14, 2016)

quantum7 said:


> Awesome stuff! At 8:26 it sounds like part of the Flash Gordon soundtrack. Now I'm going to have to watch that later today.


Haha, yes, I do see what you mean! Classic soundtrack that.


----------



## gjelul (Nov 14, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> Haha, yes, I do see what you mean! Classic soundtrack that.



Bought this one -- nice work!

Hope Colossus III focuses on even more in the underscored and less-is-more type of stuff


----------



## donbodin (Nov 15, 2016)

Brian Brylow just posted a written review of Omnisphere Colossus II: http://bit.ly/2gdTsOG

"The Unfinished delivers a giant treasure trove of excellent sculpted cinematic sound design with a glancing nod to the scores of Harry Gregson-Williams and James Newton Howard."


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for the very nice review!


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 17, 2016)

Perhaps it's a bit early to say this, as I've only auditioned 100-ish patches, but if the quality remains at this level throughout, then this is quite possible the best Omnisphere soundset from The Unfinished yet.
If anyone is on the fence, don't be 
Superb stuff.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 17, 2016)

What am I doing wrong here? I was about .1 versions behind on Omnisphere so I figured that was the issue but I just bumped everything up to the latest version. The patch I was trying to access is "Castetner". It's not a huge deal just wondering if there is an easy fix.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 18, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> Perhaps it's a bit early to say this, as I've only auditioned 100-ish patches, but if the quality remains at this level throughout, then this is quite possible the best Omnisphere soundset from The Unfinished yet.
> If anyone is on the fence, don't be
> Superb stuff.


Thanks Peter! That's really kind of you to say. So glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 18, 2016)

chillbot said:


> What am I doing wrong here? I was about .1 versions behind on Omnisphere so I figured that was the issue but I just bumped everything up to the latest version. The patch I was trying to access is "Castetner". It's not a huge deal just wondering if there is an easy fix.


Hmmm... Tremolimba's a sound that's been part of Omnisphere from the very beginning, so I'm not sure why it would suddenly be an issue for you. Very strange.

Have you tried loading any other patches that use that soundsource? Any other patches giving you problems?


----------



## chillbot (Nov 18, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> Have you tried loading any other patches that use that soundsource? Any other patches giving you problems?



Not that I've noticed.... I still haven't finished going through all of your patches yet (which are fantastic, btw). But I mean I couldn't even guess how many tens of thousands of patches I have for omnisphere at this point so who knows. Do you know of a stock patch that uses it? Should I be able to find "tremolimba" if I search for it? (I can't.)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 18, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Not that I've noticed.... I still haven't finished going through all of your patches yet (which are fantastic, btw). But I mean I couldn't even guess how many tens of thousands of patches I have for omnisphere at this point so who knows. Do you know of a stock patch that uses it? Should I be able to find "tremolimba" if I search for it? (I can't.)


I'd have thought if you search for tremolimba, it should bring up patches that use it.

Mind you, the same thing should happen really. Either way, might be worth trying to update the patch library as a quick fix. Otherwise, it might be something that requires a reinstall, which would be a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 18, 2016)

You can see if Spectrasonics have any theories as well: [email protected]


----------



## chillbot (Nov 18, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> I'd have thought if you search for tremolimba, it should bring up patches that use it.


I meant if I search the Spectrasonics or Steam folder on my hard drive it doesn't come up. If I search "all" my patches in Omnisphere for "tremolimba" the only patch that comes up is "M'Bira Streams" and yes I get the same error message. Oh well, if it's just one thing that's corrupt I'm not going to worry about it... yet... we'll see if I run into any other problems. Not worth reinstalling for one thing and I just updated the soundsource and patch library yesterday. Thanks for your help though.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 19, 2016)

chillbot said:


> I meant if I search the Spectrasonics or Steam folder on my hard drive it doesn't come up. If I search "all" my patches in Omnisphere for "tremolimba" the only patch that comes up is "M'Bira Streams" and yes I get the same error message. Oh well, if it's just one thing that's corrupt I'm not going to worry about it... yet... we'll see if I run into any other problems. Not worth reinstalling for one thing and I just updated the soundsource and patch library yesterday. Thanks for your help though.


Ah, right. No, you can't search for soundsources in your STEAM folder, they're not housed like that.

Very strange that a single soundsource would corrupt like that!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 19, 2016)

I have extended the Newsletter discount code deadline till the end of Sunday. So if you missed out yesterday, you've still got a chance!

*Omnisphere Colossus II*


----------

